#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-18
<elmalty> hi
<elmalty> any one here
<elmalty> hi all
<elmalty> i have a question about the VPN in linux Ubuntu
<elmalty> can any one help me with this issue
<elmalty> the issue is i want to connect to my work network , with windows i can connect with th nortal vpn
<elmalty> with a RSA Security pass coed
<elmalty> how i can find the semilar program for the Nortol VPN in linux ubuntu
<elmalty> any one can help
<elmalty> hello
<elmalty> hello
<elmalty> it's seems no one can help
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-23
<elmalty> hi
<elmalty> any one can help me
<TheNightPhoenix> hi
<mohamed_yosry> اشطة
<mohamed_yosry> بريخت حيرجع full time للبلندر من الشهر الجاى
<mohamed_yosry> - Brecht van Lommel
<mohamed_yosry> Brecht will be back officially per May 1st! Apart from all regular
<mohamed_yosry> support work he'll work on leading a project for a brand new shader/
<mohamed_yosry> render system in Blender. Plus of course related targets for a Mango
<mohamed_yosry> project.
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-18
<ashams> thelinuxer, pm?
<thelinuxer> ashams: sure
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-22
<ashams> thelinuxer, ding
<thelinuxer> ashams: it's ping
<ashams> I expected a "dong", though
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> dong 3ashan 7'atrak
<ashams> so, should we launch the Jazari thing ba2a?
<thelinuxer> u never told me what  jazari is aslan
<thelinuxer> I found it by chance on your blog or launchpad profile .. can't remember which
<ashams> thelinuxer, it's good that we chat throughirc, cuz if it was physical you would be dead by now
<ashams> I told you 2 times
<ashams> Wallahi
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> thelinuxer, just found it: "2nd thing": https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eg-council/msg00246.html
<thelinuxer> ok,  feen kelmet jazari fel email ?
<ashams> oh, that was here on irc, I told you: "btw, I've just registered Al-Jazari" :P
<ashams> anyway ya 3am
<ashams> should we launch it ba2a?
<ashams> setting ueg-dev as aintainer will give upload rights to whomever joins
<ashams> we need code to be reviewed before submitted
<thelinuxer> ashams: mashy ya 3am enta etkabast 7'alas ok
<thelinuxer> ashams: sure what do u need ?
<ashams> in case you don't know about registering it: pad.lv/p/al-jazari
<ashams> what?
<ashams> there's a problem
<thelinuxer> man can we talk about this later
<thelinuxer> I am doing some stuff right now
<ashams> alrighty then
<ashams> I'll be waiting for Wazery, Ayn Anta ya Wazery
<thelinuxer> cool
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-16
<ikjmc0> what up
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-18
<osamaelsabaa> السلام عليكم
<osamaelsabaa> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-19
<yourimym11> hello can any one give me help about swap !
<elacheche_anis> Hey yourimym11, how can I help?
<yourimym11> i've created swap partion for my ubuntu , now i need to activate it
<elacheche_anis> yourimym11, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_is_my_swap_not_being_used.3F
<yourimym11> i need to activate the parition ,
<yourimym11> i've created it manually from live usb
<yourimym11> the fstap part , i can't do it
<yourimym11> need help
<elacheche_anis> There is a "Enabling a swap partition" section in that wiki page ;)
<elacheche_anis> Just read the wiki page ;)
<yourimym11> am stuck at it :)
<yourimym11> and afraid to mess with any thing
<yourimym11> can u give me a hand to edit fstap file !?
<elacheche_anis> you can use nano or vim to edit it..
<elacheche_anis> don't forget the sudo ;)
<yourimym11> give me the command then if u may !
<elacheche_anis> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<yourimym1> sorry DC
<yourimym1> still here ?
<elacheche_anis> yep yourimym1
<yourimym1> what should i add then to the fstap file !?
<yourimym1> the new partioin created is "sda9
<yourimym1> http://pastebin.com/dSwyiCTD
<yourimym1> so , ?
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-14
<osama> salam 3alekom
<osama> hi wazery
<wazery> hi osama
<osama> it's my first time here
<wazery> feel free to ask anything
<osama> i love linux at all
<osama> but i prefer Centos
<osama> cause i run it on my server
<osama> ubuntu also is good
<osama> but unity is heavy
<osama> i hope next release of ubuntu fix this issue
<wazery> hope so
<osama> are you a support for ubuntu
<osama> or just user like me
<wazery> just trying to help if I can
<osama> excellent
<osama> my dear
<osama> i wanna to learn bash commands from a to z
<osama> are there an documentary for this
<osama> i prefer arabic one
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-17
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-18
<theShirbiny> coolmouse, o/
#ubuntu-eg 2017-04-19
<locodir-user> salam alekum
